# Peeing Outside of the Litterbox



## Boz (Feb 18, 2011)

If any of you remember me you know I have a rabbit named Dolla who does everything to make my life difficult. She escapes from any pen or cage. Sometimes even if she's been in a pen or cage for months without escape! She'll eventually pull a Houdini (hence why I call her Dolla Houdini!!). :rollseyes

*Quick info on Dolla:*
Spayed Female
Will be 3 years old in May
Fuzzy Lop


Well anywho, Dolla has another annoying habit: peeing outside the litter box. :yuck

This isn't just once in a while, it's ALL the time. She's done it for so long. But she also will go in the litterbox too. It's like she's too lazy to hop in. 

I finally had to move them out of the pen and into a large cage (She's in a trio). The floor was gross despite cleaning it. I didn't want it to get worse. 

So they are all in the new cage and for a week it worked great. Then she started peeing outside the litter box in there too. Great...

Recently I've put up a permanent pen around their cage so they have more room to roam. I felt bad they were in a cage now. The first night was good, after that she started peeing outside of it again the floor. I put a litterbox down there in hopes that was why. Nope! 

Any ideas on how to make her not pee outside the litter box? Poo I can handle. That just rolls around. Pee... not so much.

:vacuum:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Bre, I have one like that Winston, he's such a BRAT. I ended up putting tile in their cage, at least they are easy to clean and I put a second litter box in their cage with TONS of hay in it. 

I bought these HUGE ceramic tiles from Lowes about a month ago, they reall work well.

He still pees once in a while outside the litter box but nothing like before.et:

Good Luck.

Susan:vacuum:


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have the same problem. I am not sure which of the two or both is doing it. But like your Dolla they do use the litterbox but still pee And poop outside of it. My one lucky thing is though they free range during the day they never pee or poop anywhere but their cage and letterbox. For that I am thankful!!


----------



## Boz (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah one of my rabbits is really good!

Maybe I should try something new for a floor like you did Susan. Maybe that would work!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Feb 24, 2011)

Have you made sure she doesn't have a UTI? I know in cats that is the biggest cause for a disruption of litterbox habbits. Had a spayed rabbit get one once myself and she went back to using the litterbox after getting treated. Another thing is she may be demanding more litter boxes or that it get cleaned out more often. There are some animals that will go in a box no matter what and others at the opposite end of the spectrum who will be angry if it is not cleaned out everytime they use it.


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Feb 24, 2011)

Check if she has UTI. My rabbit Coffee started peeing outside her litter box last summer I thought she was just being a little brat. When I found maggots on her butt I brought her to the vet and found out she had UTI. (and was a fatty)

The Second time this happened 2 months later it was UTI again. I guess it's better safe then sorry.


----------



## Xyoljah (Sep 18, 2013)

Two of my rabbits are like that !!  i'm desperate now....don't know what to do. They pee outside the litterbox right in my face....
Sometimes they go in....

Someone has a trick or advice ?


----------

